# Company of Heroes 2: The Western Front Armies



## Peter23 (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute, gestern ist das neue Addon/DLC für COH2 erschienen.
Ich konnte gestern schon einige Stunden spielen und möchte an dieser Stelle mit euch diskutieren und Fragen beantworten.

Hier einige Eindrücke von mir.

Das Addon ist kein eigenständiges Programm. Nach der Installation startet man normal COH2.
Das Startmenü wurde umgebaut. Ansonsten merkt man zunächst nichts.
Es gibt keine Kampagne oder neuen "Kriegsschauplatz, "nur" zwei neue Fraktionen für Skirmisch oder Multiplayer.
Da das Addon kein eigenen Programm ist, findet keine Spaltung der Community statt. Entweder man hat zwei oder vier Armeen zur Auswahl.
Interessant ist, dass die alten auch gegen die neuen spielen können. Zum Beispiel Sowjets gegen Oberkommando West. Das hätte ich
nicht erwartet und bringt bestimmt viel Arbeit bezüglich des Balacings mit sich.
Das das Addon nicht eigenständig ist, bringt aber auch einen Nachteil mit sich. Es ist nicht mehr möglich nur das original COH2 zu spielen.
Die neuen Fraktionen sind ein fester Bestandteil geworden. Selbst wer den DLC nicht kauft, kann in einer Partie auf die neuen Fraktionen als Gegner oder
Verbündeter treffen. Da jedes Addon ein mehr von Einheiten und eine veränderte Spielmechanik mit sich bringt, müssen die Fans des reinen COH2 sich mit den
neuen Fraktionen befassen, ob sie wollen oder nicht.


Ein große Veränderung die mich sehr getroffen hat ist folgende: Es gibt keine Aufklärungsberichte mehr wie bisher.
Was waren "Aufklärungsberichte"? Diese kleinen Bildchen mit Updates, die man für teilweise schwere Aufgaben bekommen hat.
"Töte 15 Panther mit dem IS2" zum Beispiel.
Teilweise habe ich lange gespielt um bestimmte Berichte zu erhalten.
Nach der Installation des Addons bekommt ihr alle Berichte der zwei ursprünglichen Armeen freigeschaltet und könnt drei mit in die Schlacht nehmen.
Für die zwei neuen Fraktionen "droppen" Berichte nach jeder Partie per Zufallssystem.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach sehr demotivierend.

P.S. Nerd Frage:  Panzerass gegen Königstiger. Was ist der stärkste Panzer im Game?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2014)

Also, an sich ist das AddOn nur was für Mulitplayer-Fans, korrekt? ^^


----------



## Peter23 (24. Juni 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, an sich ist das AddOn nur was für Mulitplayer-Fans, korrekt? ^^



Kommt drauf an wie du Singleplayer spielst. Es gibt keine Kampagne, Zwischensequenzen usw.

Spielst du alleine gegen den PC in einem benutzerdefinierten Spiel/ Skirmish hast du natürlich durch das Addon zwei neue Fraktionen zum spielen.

Generell würde ich aber sagen, dass sich das Addon nur für Multiplayer lohnt.


----------

